# Aftermarket A/T floor shifter with factory console?



## Rnmdad (Jun 15, 2019)

Need to replace the floor shifter in the 71 LeMans. Anyone have an aftermarket that can fit in a factory console and look halfway decent? TH400. 

Thanks
Jeremy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

